
Forget Hacking, Thieves Are Stealing Bitcoins at Gunpoint - bitoneill
https://www.thedailybeast.com/forget-hacking-thieves-are-stealing-bitcoins-at-gunpoint
======
nercht12
Not surprising. What's interesting though is how the kinds of individuals who
would use a gun (rather than hack) are now finding it worth their time to try
to steal the coin. It's a another reason to not have Bitcoin... well, more
precisely, a good reason not to MARKET that you have Bitcoin at some location
without security. If you intend to do direct trading for cash, I'm sure you
can still do it online and "from a safe distance".

